# Researching 1st Smartwatch



## susyq222 (9 mo ago)

I am looking for a smart watch that will give me blood pressure, heart rate, o2, body temperature, calories, and sleep stats. I have been looking at every smart watch that I can find and I am very confused. It doesn’t have to give me 20 programs. I’m 74 years old, I do use a treadmill at home. I need this at work to help monitor my vitals.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

You might get better responses if you posted your question in the dedicated Smart Watch Subforum


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

susyq222 said:


> I am looking for a smart watch that will give me blood pressure, heart rate, o2, body temperature, calories, and sleep stats. I have been looking at every smart watch that I can find and I am very confused. It doesn’t have to give me 20 programs. I’m 74 years old, I do use a treadmill at home. I need this at work to help monitor my vitals.


you might wanna checked further detail of the latest Huawei GT3, personally i don't have it but from the previous GT2 hopefuly there will be updated.
NOw i'm wearing both GT2 and Garmin FR935 to complete each other, as for FR935 is my trusty triathlon tracking with all the features available but in terms of sleep stats i've found the GT2 is more details as it can tracks 

FR935 sleep stats









GT2





































as for activity tracking it performs more less equals with a slightly different GPS or satellite systems and features. i found the sleep stats help me to arrange my next schedule ecercise as for determine exercise intensity


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

susyq222 said:


> I am looking for a smart watch that will give me blood pressure, heart rate, o2, body temperature, calories, and sleep stats. I have been looking at every smart watch that I can find and I am very confused. It doesn’t have to give me 20 programs. I’m 74 years old, I do use a treadmill at home. I need this at work to help monitor my vitals.


Smart watches typically interact with a smart phone. 
What kind of phone do you have?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## susyq222 (9 mo ago)

Ginseng108 said:


> You might get better responses if you posted your question in the dedicated Smart Watch Subforum


Thank You


rationaltime said:


> Smart watches typically interact with a smart phone.
> What kind of phone do you have?
> 
> 
> ...


iphone13 promax


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

rationaltime said:


> Smart watches typically interact with a smart phone.
> What kind of phone do you have?
> 
> 
> ...


Many Smart Watches these days can have their own SIM card and phone line and so can operate like a very small but convenient cell phone.

Quite often I simply leave my cell phones at home.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Also consider the Alpina AlpinerX smart watch…



https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0326/7942/8234/products/AL-283FWT5NAQ6_Front_Web_1200x.png?v=1634817437


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jar said:


> Many Smart Watches these days can have their own SIM card and phone line and so can operate like a very small but convenient cell phone.
> 
> Quite often I simply leave my cell phones at home.


The point of matching up with a phone is because that's where the watch is (usually) managed (app loading, OS updates, etc), and also where its notifications, and hooks to the rest of your hardware, work through. The tighter the integration, as a general rule, the more features become available.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

susyq222 said:


> I am looking for a smart watch that will give me *blood pressure*, heart rate, *o2*, *body temperature*, calories, and sleep stats. I have been looking at every smart watch that I can find and I am very confused. It doesn’t have to give me 20 programs. I’m 74 years old, I do use a treadmill at home. I need this at work to help monitor my vitals.


Blood pressure is gonna be a stretch because a watch has to _infer_ pressures unless it can drive an inflatable cuff (see these comments in another thread).  O2 — I haven't looked for yet. Body temperature would also be hard to measure since the best it'll manage would be your skin temperature, which is quite a bit cooler than anyplace else you're supposed to measure.


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

I presonally wouldn't trust blood pressure on the wristwatch. I tested few of the inflatable cuffs worn on the wrist, and the resusts were quite random compared to the regular arm cuff. I've no experience with smartwatch SPO2 measurements, so can't comment on it.

Out of professional curiosity - I will monitor this thread. (EMT here).

Greetings
Eryk


----------



## Zipdog (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure Huawei will work well in USA because of political bans.


----------



## Ron From Texas (11 mo ago)

OP should get an Apple smartwatch. The watch and phone together form the system.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

susyq222 said:


> I am looking for a smart watch that will give me blood pressure, heart rate, o2, body temperature, calories, and sleep stats. I have been looking at every smart watch that I can find and I am very confused. It doesn’t have to give me 20 programs. I’m 74 years old, I do use a treadmill at home. I need this at work to help monitor my vitals.


There is Samsung and there are specialized devices. Apple may get it soon. 
Samsung works only with Samsung branded phones for blood pressure measurement.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

susyq222 said:


> Thank You
> 
> iphone13 promax


Here is my suggestion.

Start by looking at the Apple watch. If there is an Apple store near you,
go there and let them show you how the Apple watch addresses your 
needs. Here is a list of the Apple stores --> Apple Retail Stores, United States
Then you will have some basis for comparing with other brands.
I expect people will point out those other options here.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

rationaltime said:


> I expect people will point out those other options here.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


One of which could be to switch to using an Android phone. ;-))


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Blood Pressure Watch | OMRON HeartGuide Wrist BP Monitor


OMRON HeartGuide is more than a smartwatch & is the first blood pressure monitor watch. HeartGuide is also a fitness tracker for calories burned & more.



omronhealthcare.com


----------



## susyq222 (9 mo ago)

Ron From Texas said:


> OP should get an Apple smartwatch. The watch and phone together form the system.


Sorry, OP?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

susyq222 said:


> Sorry, OP?


"Original Poster", as in the one who created the post (yourself in this case). These discussions tend to ramble enough that we remember the original question but kinda forget the username of who asked it, so we use "OP" as shorthand for whoever started the topic.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> "Original Poster", as in the one who created the post (yourself in this case). These discussions tend to ramble enough that we remember the original question but kinda forget the username of who asked it, so we use "OP" as shorthand for whoever started the topic.


Just going to do this as a test: @OP
I typed an @ and then "OP" directly after without a space between. On another site I visit that is automagically transposed into the user name of the person who created the thread. I am hoping it will work here.

Edit: It didn't work. Please ignore.


----------



## SDor (Mar 7, 2019)

The current Samsung watches only work with Android, and the blood pressure feature is not available in the US (and only works with a Samsung phone in the locations where it is supported). 

As suggested above, since you have an Apple phone, the Apple watch is the logical place to start. If it doesn't meet all of your criteria, expand the search. 

I'd be wary of most smart watch health monitoring. There are disclaimers all over the place about how they are not medically reliable. If they are not medically reliable than what is the point? I realize some of this is liability related, but if it is truly important, get a real medical device, and, most importantly, listen to your body (don't ignore symptoms because your watch says it is normal or get stressed because you feel normal but your watch says otherwise)


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

SDor said:


> The current Samsung watches only work with Android, and the blood pressure feature is not available in the US (and only works with a Samsung phone in the locations where it is supported).
> 
> As suggested above, since you have an Apple phone, the Apple watch is the logical place to start. If it doesn't meet all of your criteria, expand the search.
> 
> I'd be wary of most smart watch health monitoring. There are disclaimers all over the place about how they are not medically reliable. If they are not medically reliable than what is the point? I realize some of this is liability related, but if it is truly important, get a real medical device, and, most importantly, listen to your body (don't ignore symptoms because your watch says it is normal or get stressed because you feel normal but your watch says otherwise)


Blood pressure does work in US but so far only on GW3 paired with Samsung phone.
GW4 as far as i know still not gotto which is shame Samsung or shame Google or whatever combination of them.
Sure, if you need this feature now best strategy is to pick one which actually have it now and not spend time waiting (often forever) until company will deliver on promise. 
As far as Apple watch goes. It is excellent smartwatch within ecosystem but there is no blood pressure measurements on any Apple Watch model so far. May be AW8 will get it. But it's a next model and considering it is hardware function it won't appear on older models via software upgrade.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The Huawei GT2 from 2019 is an excellent choice, the watch is cheap now and still receives latest updates, making it even more useful.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lvt said:


> The Huawei GT2 from 2019 is an excellent choice, the watch is cheap now and still receives latest updates, making it even more useful.


Does the GT2 do blood pressure without a separate cuff?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> Does the GT2 do blood pressure without a separate cuff?


As far as I can see, blood pressure is still missing from the latest firmware. 

Btw, large AMOLED screen and big battery make the watch an ideal compagnon for elderly persons.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Does the GT2 do blood pressure without a separate cuff?


Probably they don't and never will. It requires proprietary software algorithm and advanced HR sensor. You can't get it via firmware. Even Gamin and Apple still don't have it. External for sure is possible via software.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> External for sure is possible via software.


Right, and the best on-the-go option for now would be a smart cuff, like from Withings or others, and an accompanying app. The OP wouldn't be able to wear it full-time like a probation monitor (heh!) but keeping blood pressure logs would be more automated.


----------



## SDor (Mar 7, 2019)

Rocket1991 said:


> Blood pressure does work in US but so far only on GW3 paired with Samsung phone.
> GW4 as far as i know still not gotto which is shame Samsung or shame Google or whatever combination of them.


Thanks, I wasn't aware of this. I believe the US govt is actually to blame. I think the blood pressure monitoring feature needs some sort of certification from the FDA (or similar organization) which the GW3 has, but not the GW4.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Right, and the best on-the-go option for now would be a smart cuff, like from Withings or others, and an accompanying app. The OP wouldn't be able to wear it full-time like a probation monitor (heh!) but keeping blood pressure logs would be more automated.


There are plenty of them. Any drug store has them. Not sure which work with smartwatch though.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

SDor said:


> Thanks, I wasn't aware of this. I believe the US govt is actually to blame. I think the blood pressure monitoring feature needs some sort of certification from the FDA (or similar organization) which the GW3 has, but not the GW4.


They got FDA approval for Galaxy Watch 3. Not sure what takes them soo long to get it for GW4.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> There are plenty of them. Any drug store has them. Not sure which work with smartwatch though.


Enjoy browsing:
smart blood pressure cuff


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Rocket1991 said:


> They got FDA approval for Galaxy Watch 3. Not sure what takes them soo long to get it for GW4.


Does the FDA approval mean that it is accurate (when used correctly) or reassurance that it won't actively harm the user?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

peagreen said:


> Does the FDA approval mean that it is accurate (when used correctly) or reassurance that it won't actively harm the user?


It just means it's approved and it will be as accurate as in any other country. FDA approval is about beurocracy and rules. Not accuracy per se. Not harming user is set by other standards. There quite a bunch of them on the box. FDA is not listed. They sell watch without FDA approval and it has function built in.


----------



## susyq222 (9 mo ago)

peagreen said:


> One of which could be to switch to using an Android phone. ;-))


never…🤣


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Apple watches (especially the SE and even the soon to be obsolete series 3) are inexpensive enough plus being tied to the apple ecosystem and interoperability with the iPhone that they are a good first choice. i know some people don't want to further support the already wealthy Apple empire but hey, you get what's best for you and what works for you!


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Jonathan T said:


> hey, you get what's best for you and what works for you!


Wise words.


----------

